# Hot swapping HPS bulbs



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Good luck with that, you better have some kick ass gloves. Those lamps run hot as hell.

I have had lamps break on me when they were cool, I would not try this hot, broken smoldering hot glass does not sound like fun.


----------



## travelingelec (May 31, 2011)

Have you checked for a timer?


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

rotteux said:


> Is it safe to replace HPS bulbs while leaving the power ON ?


Safe? No, not at all. Keep in mind that HPS requires a high voltage pulse to start it. You could receive a high voltage blast if you are not careful.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

I have used my heaviest welding gloves to try and change HIDs right after I shut them off and the gloves started smoking and kind of melting immediately.


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

rotteux said:


> Is it safe to replace HPS bulbs while leaving the power ON ?


.
.
.
.
.
.
No.


----------



## rotteux (Jul 14, 2011)

Haha, that was a stupid question, i gotta agree. That's what I though. 

Found the breaker switch... It just wasn't labeled! Everything is fine now. Thanks anyway


----------



## ohmega (Apr 19, 2010)

"Smell that? Is someone cooking chicken???? :laughing:


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Let's leave this discussion here where it belongs: http://www.diychatroom.com/f18/changing-high-pressure-sodium-bulbs-question-110743/


----------

